# Evtl. banala Frage zu A-Records



## Bine (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

möglicherweise ist diese Frage banal.
Ich habe bei Tecspace meine Domain registriert als http://www.meinedomain.de und nur meinedomain.de
Es scheint im Internet ein Unterschied zu sein, denn manche Seiten kann man ohne www. gar nicht ansteuern.
Ich hatte bislang meinen Speicherplatz bei bplaced, die aber keine Mail-Weiterleitung anbieten. Diese bekam ich über menkisys. Das bei Menkisys wird jetzt aber eingestellt, so dass ich keine Mails mehr empfangen kann. 
Jetzt habe ich wirklich eine Menge probiert. Bei Windows Live lief es nicht, ich konnte mich trotz CNAME-Record und MX-Record-Eintrag dort nicht als Domaininhaber authentifizieren. Was mich bei Google und Windows stört ist, dass ich auf der Titelseite meiner Homepage, quasi dem Intro Werbung fahren soll. 
Nächster Versuch lief über Spacequadrat dort habe ich nach deren Angaben und nach Anleitung von Tecspace, die auf der homepage gegeben wird folgenden DNS-Eintrag gemacht, der aber offenbar nicht funktioniert:

mail 86400 IN A  188.40.120.17
@ 86400 IN MX 10 mail1.spacequadrat.de

Keine Ahnung, wo hier der Fehler liegt. Bei Tecspace stößt die Support-Anfrage offenbar auf taube Ohren, keine Reaktion.

Jetzt habe ich ehrlich gesagt die Nase ziemlich voll, und bin seit ca. 14 Tagen von meinem Mailkontakt abgeschnitten. Das wäre so nicht so schlimm, wenn nicht gerade wichtige Mails über diese Adresse liefen. Diese können mich  jetzt nicht erreichen.

Jetzt habe ich einen Webhoster gefunden Web Zerer.de Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Anbieter?
Mir war wichtig, dass ich keine Jahresverträge abschließe, wenn ich den Anbieter noch nicht kenne und die bieten eine Kündigung innerhalb eines Monats an. Der erste Kontakt war sehr ausführlich und freundlich.
Allerdings gibt es dort anscheinend keine CNAME, sondern A-Records.
Meine Frage ist nun: 
Ich erhalte für den Webspace eine IP-Adresse und habe nur die Möglichkeit A-Records zu schalten. Bei Tecspace habe ich eine Domain, die auf mit und ohne www. registiert ist. Kann ich nun bei Tecspace zwei A-Records schalten, wenn ich die gleiche IP habe? Muß ich für mit/ohne www. überhaupt zwei A-Records schalten, oder reicht einer aus?

Schon jetzt vielen Dank.

LG
Bine


----------



## OnlyFoo (21. Oktober 2009)

Du könntest dich mal über "VirtualHost" und Apache Informieren. Du kannst, auch wenn du nur eine IP hast, example.com, http://www.example.com, bla.example.com oder ga foo.bar.example.com und noch viele mehr nutzen. Das ganze läuft dann mittels "Host"-Parameter im HTTP Protokoll und ist ganz unabhängig von jeglichen DNS Einträgen und so.
Weiß nicht ob dir das hilft, aber könnte schon sein....


----------



## Bine (21. Oktober 2009)

Danke, werde ich mal nachsehen.


----------

